# Netzwerkauslastung sehr gering! Maximal 12,50%!



## Patze (14. September 2011)

Der Task-Manager zeigt mir unter der Kategorie "Netzwerk" eine Auslastung von maximal 12,50 % an!!

Wenn ich mir u.a. die Internetgeschwindigkeitsrangliste angucken, dann sehe ich, dass meine Verbindung ein schlechte ist! Siehe mein Test:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1482396396.png

Ich benutze LAN über Devolo 100 MBit/s und habe DSL 16000 (Telekom). Demnach müsste ich doch mindesten 15 MB/s erreichen!

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io:

Download: 3434 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 853 kbit/Sek (Bewertung Ausreichend!!!)
Verbindung : 1727 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 35 ms




mrwuff schrieb:


> In 9 von 10 Fällen, hilft es wunder den Router mal  für 5 Min vom Stromnetz zu ziehen! Danach Syncronisiert er sich neu.  Evt. hilft es Dir ja auch! Einfach mal probieren



Hat bei mir nicht geholfen!

Was kann ich da machen? Gibt es da eine Einstellung, die dahingehend etwas bewirken kann? Limitiert vielleicht Windows die Auslastung?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

Ähmmm, wieviel sollen denn ankommen laut Vertrag bzw. was hast du gebucht?

So lässt sichs ja schwer beurteilen


----------



## Supeq (14. September 2011)

Sinn dieses Threads?


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. September 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Der Task-Manager zeigt mir unter der Kategorie "Netzwerk" eine Auslastung von maximal 12,50 % an!!
> 
> Ich benutze LAN über Devolo 100 MBit/s und habe DSL 16000 (Telekom).
> 
> Was kann ich da machen? Gibt es da eine Einstellung, die dahingehend etwas bewirken kann? Limitiert vielleicht Windows die Auslastung?



Es kann sein, dass das Devolo (Ist doch übers Stromnetz?) limitiert, aufgrund der Qualität des Stromnetzes. Das 2. wäre, dass du zwar T-DSL 16.000 hast, aber bei dir nicht die vollen 16 MBit aufgrund der Leitungslänge ankommen. Ich kenne deinen Router nicht, aber bei den Fritzboxen kann man sehen, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich das Modem synchronisiert hat. Sollten dort nicht die vollen 16 MBit stehen, dann liegt es am 2. Grund.
Sonst müsstest du mal, du mal eine größere Datei über Netzwerk zw. 2 PCs kopieren. Geht es da auch nicht schneller, dann liegt es am Netzwerk übers Stromnetz.
Sonst teste es mal in dem du eine größere Datei von einem schnellen Server runterlädst. (Z.B. ein Linuximage von einer Uni, sollte eine hohe Geschwindigkeit bringen) Denn die Speedtests sind nicht unbedingt genau, wie du schon an deinen beiden Ergebnissen sieht.
An der Netzwerkverbindung vom Rechner sollte es normalerweise nicht liegen.


----------



## robbe (14. September 2011)

Für mich ist das eigentlich alles völlig logisch. Die 12,5% Netzwerkauslastung entsprechen bei einem 100Mbit Netzwerk genau 12,5Mbit. Diese 12,5Mbit werden in etwa deiner maximalen Downloadrate entsprechen.

Warum das nun 12 statt der gebuchten 16 Mbit sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das kann an allem möglichen liegen, ist denk ich mal aber eigentlich nicht weiter tragisch. 12Mbit sind bei einer 16Mbit Leitung meiner Meinung nach noch in Ordnung.

Edit: Auf den Test von Speed.io würd ich übrigens nichts geben. Da kommen bei mir auch immer viel zu niedrige Werte raus. Meistens lässt der Test sogar meinen ganzen Browser abstürzen.


----------



## Patze (26. Mai 2012)

Ist ein Youtube-Geschwindigkeitstest eigentlich aussagekräftig (genug, um dann auf irgendetwas zu schließen oder daraus Konsequenzen zu ziehen)?


----------



## xSunshin3x (26. Mai 2012)

Nein. Vergess YT sofort 
Denn das Buffern (grauer Ladebalken unterhalb eines Videos) ist von vielen versch. Faktoren abhängig. Angefangen von der Uhrzeit und der damit verbundenen Serverauslastung durch viele User bis hin zu deinem Provider (Telekom drosselt ja ).
Such unter google lieber "speedtest" und greif dir davon einen raus..
Und nur weil du DSL 16000 hast, heisst das nicht, dass deine Downloadrate auch 16.000 KBit/s bedeutet. Sind einige faktoren dabei...


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2012)

Youtube streamt abhängig vom Video und Auslastung unterschiedlich schnell, außerdem ist bei mir der Stream besonders flott wenn sich Wiedergabe und vorrausgeladenes Video nahe kommen, kann aber auch sein, dass mir dass nur so vorkommt.

Im Kleingedruckten dürfte auch bis zu DSL 16000 stehen, da hier kein Provider eine bestimmte Übertragungsrate garantiert


----------



## FINDmySELF (26. Mai 2012)

So weit ich informiert bin, gibt die Telekom bei DSL16000 eine Garantie von 6000kbit. Das muss sie dem Kunden geben können, ansonsten wird es nicht als 16000 verkauft. 
Dass bei dir "nur" 12000kbit/s herauskommen liegt wohl an deiner Leitung. Denn je länger die Leitung ist, desto höher ist die Dämpfung und die schluckt die Datentranferrate. 
Wenn ich mal bei mir schaue, habe vDSL50 und einen maximalen Download von 44000kbit/sek. Da werden nur durch ~400m Leitungslänge 6000kbit eingebüßt, obwohl der Router mit 51000kbit sync ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2012)

@ Patze
Um was geht es eigentlich? Die geschwindigkeit innerhalb deines netzwerkes oder die internetgeschwindigkeit?
Was für einen router hast du?


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Mai 2012)

LAN über Devolo 100 MBit/s

ich hatte mal 4 solche adapter und nur ärger steck die dinger mal um versuch mal bei der selben sicherung zu bleiben vom strom verteiler kasten (sprich teste mal mit absicht an ein und der selben steckdosen leiste mit dem 2 adabtern gleich zeitig dan sollten die werte evtl höher werden 

wen das so ist liegt es an dem strom netz von dir


----------

